

Why context is so important - tomazstolfa
http://joel.is/post/31109939037/why-context-is-so-important

======
lotharbot
I prefer the word "structure" in place of "context" because people seem to
have a better understanding of what that means and why it's important.

Whether we're talking about words (the context of a politician's remark) or
experiences (the context of a startup founder's dilemma), these things do not
exist on their own. They have a history. They relate to other words and other
experiences. There are sometimes complex interactions between different
pieces.

The key to understanding context is _doing good research_. Ask the right
questions, look for the right pieces of information, uncover the important
players. Read or listen carefully, taking notes if you have to. Follow where
your research leads even if it's unexpected. Once you've got a solid grasp on
the subject (and not before), you can make a plan for going forward.

